# php - Würfel Script gesucht



## nahemoth (6. November 2004)

Guten Tag, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Script, das es uns ermöglicht, bei einem Rollenspiel das wir in einem Forum spielen, zu würfeln. 
D.h. es soll eine Zufallszahl erstellt werden, als Würfel sozusagen. 
Nun meine Frage, kann mir jemand solch ein Programm schreiben? ich habe leidert keine Ahnung von php ;-( 

Das Script soll können: 
-> man soll die Art des Würfels auswählen können (4, 6, 8, 10, 20, 30, 100 Augen) 
-> man soll die Anzahl der Würfel auswählen können 
-> man soll seinen namen auswählen können 
-> man soll einen grund eingeben können 
-> das ganze soll dann wenn man auf den "würfeln"-Button drückt automatisch in ein  z.b. txt-file geschrieben werden, so dass man nicht nocheinmal würfeln kann, wenn einem das ergebnis nicht passt ;-) 

könnte mir das jemand coden, oder weiß jemand wo ich soetwas herbekomme


----------



## _voodoo (6. November 2004)

Erm, nein? Obwohl .. finden wird sich sicher jmd. nur der wird das
nicht für lau machen, U know


----------



## Edemund (6. November 2004)

Hi!
Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern dein Angebot hier im Forum "erwünscht" ist, da kommerzielle Aufträge bzw. Auftragssuche soviel ich weiß, nicht in tutorials.de ablaufen sollen. Aber ich kann mich auch irren.

Wieviel Ahnung hast du denn von php? 
Denn wenn du ein einfaches Würfelscript anvisierst, kann dir die Funktion rand(); denke ich schon mal ganz gut weiterhelfen. Evtl. arbeitest du dich noch ein wenig in die Materie ein und versuchst es dann selbst, denn dann kannst du im Falle eines auftretenden Problems den Usern deines Rollenspiels auch besser zur Seite stehen, da du den Programmcode selbst geschrieben hast.


----------



## nahemoth (6. November 2004)

hm, jo, das könnte ich ma versuchen, im moment hab ich noch keine ahnung von php, aber ma schaun, so schwer kann das ja au net sein. dann probier ichs ma selbst


----------



## stanleyB (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

also so ein kleines Skript ist doch wirklich PillePalle. Das Grundlegende gibts sogar hier zu finden. Hab das damals fuer jemanden "aufgeraeumt" und bietet dir eine Grundlage um es fuer deine Anforderungen umzusetzen. Na ja - viel fehlt ja nicht mehr.

Beispiel: http://stanleyb.plasticdreams.de/wuerfel.php

Cheers!


----------

